# Trolling motor set up for fly fishing?



## mcjakershaker89 (Jul 11, 2012)

I recently bought my skiff and it has a birdsall mount for the trolling motor up front... The question is do i keep the mount and get a tramsom mount t motor? Or take it off and get a bow mount? I really want to be able to take it on and off for fly fishing. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Why drill more holes if the mount is already there? I say stay with what you got.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

> I recently bought my skiff and it has a birdsall mount for the trolling motor up front... The question is do i keep the mount and get a tramsom mount t motor? Or take it off and get a bow mount? I really want to be able to take it on and off for fly fishing. Any advice would be appreciated


Could you adapt the birdsall mount into a quick release mount? Here is an adaptation for my carolina skiff I did years ago so I could charge my batteries while my boat was completely locked up. 










You might be able to mount the square (quick release female part to the mount you have) and still be able to remove the trolling motor for fly fishing. The only thing you would have on the hull is the small square (male part you see in the picture) the quick release connects to.

Cut out a 3/4 peice of wood or starboard that matches the (female part) quick release mount. This will be called the adaptor peice.

Mount the birdsall to a peice of 3/4 inch rectangle wood or starboard you just cut out. the adaptor peice

Then mount the (female side) quick release to the 3/4 adaptor peice  you just made.

Next mount the small (male) quick release to the deck.  

AND WALA.  Your done.


----------

